# Indian surrogacy-Irish or British passport- eligibility + speed



## HappyLittleOne (Jan 18, 2015)

Hello there,

We are a British couple looking into gestational surrogacy in India after a number of failed IVF attempts. My husband has Irish parents so could get an Irish passport if this could help things.  

We are concerned by how long the process to bring a baby back from India to England is currently taking due to the wait for the baby's passport - the latest we'd heard is that can now be up to 8 months, which seems crazy!  I understand that if you bring a baby back to Ireland that this can be much quicker (1 month?), though since there are no surrogacy laws in Ireland this can be a shaky process?  

We need to return to England as soon as possible as we have an elderly mother-in-law that we care for (we can make arrangements for her care while we're away but it will be hugely expensive, and I want her to spend as much time with the baby as possible).

I want to ensure that the baby does get a British passport, though wondered if we could return to Ireland on emergency travel documents and then apply for the British passport from Ireland.  Or would we need to try get an Irish passport (long difficult process?), then travel to England and apply then?  Do you need to be domiciled in Ireland to get an Irish passport for the baby (we live in England)?  Also is it sufficient for just one of us to have an Irish passport?

I would really appreciate any advice that anyone could offer.  I appreciate this is tricky as it covers several jurisdictions!

Many thanks in advance


----------

